

How To Get 30 Million Facebook Fans - schlichtm
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2011/12/19/30-under-30-tracks-bys-founders-on-how-to-get-30-million-facebook-fans/

======
latchkey
Yawn, this is basically just an advertisement article for UStream, Socialcam
and Crowdbooster.

------
danso
I'm guessing by how this article on how to use UStream (sample advice: "While
you're live, there will be a live chat from the fans that you need to engage
with!") has already hit the HN front with 8 points in almost as many minutes,
that we'll someday see a "How to Get 30000 HN Karma!" piece

------
Slimy
This is not an article. This is an advertisement.

